# ,

## Anna___2007

(  )  100,   30-  , 70-   .

  : 80-     20     , ..     .
:   -          (      )?     ?

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## Anna___2007

/,     -     ?

----------


## Svetishe

,    --...

----------


## Anna___2007

!  :yes:

----------


## Anna___2007

,    :
 :    (  )
.      1.
     1-  2.( ).
:       ?
  ?  ?

----------


## Svetishe

.        ?     ?

----------


## Anna___2007

, 
   .,      ,   .
1)     20 -    ?
2)     . ,       ?
   - ?

----------


## Svetishe

> 1)    20 -    ?


 


> 2)     . ,       ?


 ,   ,         .      ?

----------


## Anna___2007

1) ..    20  60 -  
 43/20 -   .

----------


## Svetishe

,    .

----------


## Anna___2007

,    ,     .     .
   ,   -? -?

----------


## Svetishe

?       ?   .

----------


## Anna___2007

,   ,         ,         ,         -2,3?
       ,  ,            .
  .   :
1)   ,     -2,3    . -12  -.   ,  10/ 60

2)    . ,      ? 10 / 20/. ?

3)        -      ,   ? 62/90  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

1.  -12 +-
2. 20 60   
3. ,    . (  -   )

----------


## Anna___2007

.

----------

, ,  !!!!

  ,          (). 

     :
1.-2, -3 -     ; 
2...  , +  12
3...  (), +   /

   ,        ( ).  ..  . 41  ,    ,    ?      ,   -       ?     ?   !

----------


## Svetishe

.    .      ?  10  41?

----------

41 .

----------


## Svetishe

-12 +-
  -2, -3 +-
 -  ,    10,   -11   ,     .

----------

: , ,  , , -  .    - + . 
..  .10    -,   -11 (     ,  )?   "    " ? ,  ,    :Redface:

----------

,   -2, -3    ?

----------


## Svetishe

41,    ,  ,      -12

----------

,   ,  , -   -   -     .10;  , ,   -  .41. 
..   (, ) -    . 
-,  -  . 
..  -12 -  ,   -  ,   ?
   ?

    -,    ,       -    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,  .


> -  ,   ?


   ,     ?


> ?


   ?     ?

----------

Svetishe,    ! 
    41: , ,  -   -12  ..       ,
-       , (  ,     -  )
 -  ,      ,  ,           , ,           .    ,    . ,   ,   .    ,     .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

> -       , (  ,     -  )


  !    ?
-, ,   -  .    10 60.              ,     -11 (-),      2010,    /      20  70,69,60...    ?   ,      .       ,      . 
      ,     ,   - .     ,

----------

,   .
   :
_ 41   60_
  - 5   - 3000.
 61,5 .. - 50.
 9  -  200.
 12  - 100.
  20  - 10.
- - 22,5 .. - 300.

 .   4260,  ..  3900.,  -360 .: 
 90  41
  - 5   - 3600.
 61,5 .. - 60.
 7,5  -  240.
  5  - 12.
 3900,  -12+..   3900

(-) 14,85 .. - 360 .  ..+  1   360 .
-2, -3    4260.
- - 14,85 .. - 360

  ,     ,      :
 41 60 - 
 10 60 - , ,   ..


 .20 - ,    ,  .26  
???20 10 (  -11) -, ,   .
/      .26   ..    
 :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

10,   -11  . -  + -  Ѩ.      20,  .   .
   ,       .
     20 ?   ,   .       ,        44   20   26.    .

----------


## Anna___2007

,    ,     ,         .
1) ..  ,  -    :
-    ,
-  . ? 
2)       ,    -   ?
3)     . 41  10 ?  ?

----------


## Svetishe

10 .  41  - ?       ,   .    .

----------


## Anna___2007

, ,      10.   .      ,     ? 
  ,    -2,3        ,        ?     - ,   ,    ?  :Wow:

----------


## Svetishe

?  .  -2  ? 
1.   1  100
2.   1 150
 250

----------


## Anna___2007

,   .  .
  ,        ,   (   ).       ? 
         .   :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

> ,   .


  .      ?

----------


## Anna___2007

,          .     :
1)        ,
2)  - ?  ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

?   :          ?        .  ,     .

----------


## Anna___2007

,     . ,  ,    .            . ,   -.

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,   .    .

----------


## Anna___2007

-,   ,       .  :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

-!   :Big Grin:

----------

,   :Smilie: 
  ,     .10.      -2, -3, ..,       :
   - 5  - 3600.
  61,5 .. - 60.
  7,5  - 240.
  1 -360.
  4260

    -11,       (      -11),    . 10    -11.

     .41  10 ,      ?

----------


## Svetishe

> .41  10 ,      ?


     ?  1      ,       -

----------


## Anna___2007

(  )  :yes:

----------

01.01.09.       ?
[QUOTE=;52205844],   :Smilie: 
  ,     .10.      -2, -3, ..,       :
   - 5  - 3600.
  61,5 .. - 60.
  7,5  - 240.
  1 -360.
  4260

    -11,       (      -11),    . 10    -11.

QUOTE]

----------

Svetishe,   ,    !!! :yes:       . :Wink:

----------

...  .
   :    , , ...,   ;      ,   .       ,       : 91 10...

----------

, !
   ..,        -11?    ..   .,     - (   ), ?     -    ., ?

----------


## Svetishe



----------

.
      (, , ,   ..)   .10  ,   . 
      :
   -11  .
  : .. +      (++.), **    ..   " ..." -  (     .),    1), 2)   ( ), 3) .    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,    , ,    1 100  1 .,    2 150  - 2 .,  20 ,  75 , ....    -2  -.  ,     ,     ,     .

----------

,        .     .    ?

----------


## Svetishe

?  -...?  ,     ,    ,   " ".    .   -.

----------


## Altay17

! 
,,     ,    ?   - .  .   !

----------


## Svetishe

?  ?  .   ?    .

----------


## Altay17

.

----------


## Altay17

!

----------

